# Kihei



## drguy (Sep 29, 2019)

We checked into Kihei yesterday afternoon. A long time owner was yelling at the manager about a horrible check-in experience the day before, the clerk did not enunciate the words she whispered but our room was ready at 3:45. The resort has gone downhill tremendously in the past 3 years. Employees are unengaged, the resort is in desperate need of refurbishment and/or rebuilding and is filthy. One of the chairs on the lanai had blood and/or dried feces on it, the carpets need to be vacuumed and cleaned, food debris in sink and dingy, dirty furniture that is beyond worn.
We've loved WorldMark over the years and enjoyed many wonderful vacations,but the decline into a setting only a slumlord could be proud of has made us regret our recent purchase of an additional account.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 29, 2019)

drguy said:


> We checked into Kihei yesterday afternoon. A long time owner was yelling at the manager about a horrible check-in experience the day before, the clerk did not enunciate the words she whispered but our room was ready at 3:45. The resort has gone downhill tremendously in the past 3 years. Employees are unengaged, the resort is in desperate need of refurbishment and/or rebuilding and is filthy. One of the chairs on the lanai had blood and/or dried feces on it, the carpets need to be vacuumed and cleaned, food debris in sink and dingy, dirty furniture that is beyond worn.
> We've loved WorldMark over the years and enjoyed many wonderful vacations,but the decline into a setting only a slumlord could be proud of has made us regret our recent purchase of an additional account.



Wow. That's incredible!  For as popular as the place is, I'd expect it'd be cleaned more often than most of the WM locations.  Can you report this situation to WM Corporate?

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 29, 2019)

I'd be having the manager and head of housekeeping in and explaining that those conditions are NOT acceptable! Along with a well documented letter and pictures to the head of WM.

Jim


----------



## easyrider (Sep 29, 2019)

Wow, we were at the WM Kehei a couple of years ago and it was tip top. I haven't had a bad WM unit yet. I agree that the Wyndham management really sucks so I'm not surprised.

Bill


----------



## rhonda (Oct 2, 2019)

Wow, @drguy , sorry to read of your present experience.  Quite surprising and sad.


----------



## K2Quick (Oct 3, 2019)

We were at Kihei in March and I thought everything was just fine.  Everything in our unit seemed in good repair and clean.


----------

